# Referenzfahrt mit SEW-FU funktioniert nur halb



## sk1rie (10 Juni 2011)

Hallo Zusammen!

Ich weiß, es ist schon spät und eigentlich ja auch Wochenende, jedoch habe ich ein kleines Problem mit einem SEW-FU und der Referenzfahrt.

Ausgangssituation:
S7 steuert einen SEW-FU mit angeschlossenem Motor inkl. Geber.
Der Motor verfährt mit der SEW-Software im Handbetrieb genau so, wie er soll. Die Funktion "Referenzfahrt" funktioniert dort auch sehr gut.

Nun soll die Referenzfahrt von der S7 ausgelöst werden. Dazu wird das Statuswort 2 und das Steuerwort 2 genutzt, der Befehl zur Referenzfahrt sowie die Rückmeldung sind entsprechend auf beiden Seiten parametriert.

Wird die Referenzfahrt durch die S7 angestoßen, beginnt, je nach ausgangslage des Antriebes, der Motor zu drehen, die Referenzposition wird direkt und ohne irgendwelches Hin und Her angefahren. An dieser Stelle bleibt der Antrieb stehen mit 0 U/min und einem Ausgangsstrom von ca. 41%. Befindet sich der Motor bereits an der entsprechenden Stelle, bleibt er nur bei 0 U/min und 41% Strom stehen. Das Problem ist nun also, dass der FU scheinbar die Referenzfahrt nicht beendet. Das Bit, dass die Referenzfahrt ok ist, wird auch nicht gesetzt.
Mach ich die Referenzfahrt jedoch mit der Software im Handbetrieb, wird der Motor nach beendigung abgeschaltet und das "OK"-Bit gesetzt.

Weiß jemand dazu einen Rat? Ich bin hier echt am verzweifeln.

Ich würde erstmal davon ausgehen, dass das Problem am Umrichter liegt, da das S7-Programm (von jemand anderem geschrieben) wo anders auch schon läuft.

Bin über jeden Tipp dankbar, da ich auch noch nicht über all zu viel Erfahrung mit SEW verfüge.

Gruß, Sebastian


----------



## Ralle (10 Juni 2011)

SEW hatte ich schon länger nicht mehr. Normalerweise wählt man bei Servos oder FU noch den Referenzfahrtyp an, also, ob er auf den Ref-Schalter fährt und anhält, oder ihn in entgegengesetzer Richtung wieder freifährt etc. Gibt es am Step7-Baustein so einen Eingang?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (10 Juni 2011)

Hast du den die Referenzfahrt im FU richtig parametriert, also so wie
du es haben möchtest?


----------



## Lipperlandstern (10 Juni 2011)

auch am Wochenende und rund um die Uhr 

24h *Hotline* Service: 0 18 05 - SEWHELP   0 18 05 - 73 94 35 7


----------



## rostiger Nagel (10 Juni 2011)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> auch am Wochenende und rund um die Uhr
> 
> 24h *Hotline* Service: 0 18 05 - SEWHELP   0 18 05 - 73 94 35 7



Und die sind noch nichteinmal sauer wenn Mann die aus dem Bett klingelt,
ein Kollege hat das schon erfolgreich getestet. 

@Sebastian,
was hast du den für eine Referenzfahrt parametriert und was für einen 
Geber hast du verbaut? Hat du das Inbetriebnahme Werkzeug von Motion
Studio genutzt?


----------



## sk1rie (10 Juni 2011)

Ich hab Referenzfahrt auf dem Linken HW-Endschalter parametriert. Der Geber ist ein ES7S, der direkt schon am Motor dran war.
Wie gesagt, funktioniert ja zumindest im Handbetrieb auch sehr gut.

IBN mit dem Motion Studio hab ich gemacht, ich hoffe auch richtig. Vielleicht sollte ich das nochmal wiederholen, denn die hab ich nur so nebenbei gemacht, als die Anlage noch nicht richtig aufgebaut war. Der Motor ist zu diesem Zeitpunkt auch nicht gelaufen, ging dann im Handbetrieb jedoch auf Anhieb.

Die SEW-Hotline hab ich vorhin schon angerufen. Die sind da auch sehr nett, setzen aber glaube einig wenig Grundwissen voraus, das ich wohl nicht so besitze.


----------



## Tigerente1974 (10 Juni 2011)

Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass Du einen Movidrive hast.

Das klingt mir sehr danach, als wurde die Achse gegen den mechanischen Anschlag fahren und bekommt den HW-Endschalter nicht mit.

Kontrolliere doch einmal, ob der Anschluß der HW-Endschalter stimmt. Geht das Signal HW-Endschalter links weg?
Tip: Ich hatte auch mal irgendwas, wo ich in der Parametrierung der Eingänge die HW-Schalter links und rechts entgegen der Standardkonfiguration getauscht hatte. Unbemerkt wurde das mit irgendeiner Aktion wieder auf die Standardeinstellung zurückgesetzt.
Also auch noch einmal die Parametrierung kontrollieren, am besten in der online Ansicht der Parameter.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (10 Juni 2011)

Jetzt ohne Handbuch wird es schwer den Geber zuzuordnen, aber wenn du
auf einen Hardwareschalter fährst besteht die Möglichkeit das die Hardware
Schalter nicht endsprechend parametriert sind und den Regler auf Störung
schalten. Ist eigentlich die Technologiefunktion auf dem Regler freigeschaltet?
Ist im FU die richtige Geberkarte endsprechend deines Gebers verbaut, ist der
Geber richtig angeschlossen? Kannst du sehen wie der Istwert der Achse zählt
wenn du die Achse fährst und vor allen richtig rum? Also Achse soll nach Minus
fahren und zählt nach minus?


----------



## sk1rie (10 Juni 2011)

Elektrische Probleme sind absolut ausgeschlossen. Der Endschalter funktioniert und schaltet den FU auch zuverlässig ab. Der Geber zählt richtig herum, ist auch nichts irgendwie verdreht oder so.
technologiefunktion ist freigeschaltet.

Vielleicht ist auch noch interessant zu wissen, dass der Referenzpunkt, auf den gefahren wird, ca. 10000 Inkremente vor dem Endschalter liegt (aber ohne Referenznocken). Dieser Wert wird bei jeder Fahrt nahezu 100%ig erreicht (+/- 2 Inkremente).


----------



## Tigerente1974 (10 Juni 2011)

So ein paa rInfos würden evtl. noch helfen:

1. Movidrive?
2. Funktioniert die Referenzfahrt, wenn sie aus dem Tool im Motion Studio getriggert wird?
3. Wie kann der Referenzpunkt 10.000 Inkremente vor dem Endschalter liegen und es gibt auch keinen Referenzimpulsgeber? Ich stehe da grad auf dem Schlauch  Worauf wurd denn nun referenziert?


----------



## sk1rie (10 Juni 2011)

1. Ja, Movidrive (sorry, hatte ich vorhin vergessen)
2. Im Handbetrieb aus dem Motion Studio funktioniert die super
3. Hat der FU ganz von allein gemacht. Nach ein paar Fehlermeldungen habe ich die richtige Einstellung gefunden, dann auch mal mit dem Offset herumgespielt (ist jetzt jedoch wieder 0). Den Punkt habe ich nicht vorgegeben, sondern der FU fährt bis zum Endschalter und dann einfach ein Stück nach oben. Das jedoch nur, wenn ich die Referenzfahrt aus dem Motion Studio heraus starte. Im Automatikbetrieb fährt er den Punkt auf direktem Weg an, und nicht erst an den Endschalter.
10000 Inkremente entsprechend übrigens ~3cm, wäre also an sich schon ne super Sache. Würde der das nicht von alleine machen, hätte ich suchen müssen, wir das geht, da wir genau diese Position haben wollen.


----------



## Tigerente1974 (11 Juni 2011)

Wenn das Referenzieren über Motion Studio funktioniert kann man ja schon einiges ausschließen. Als nächstes könntest Du noch prüfen, ob der Referenzierbefehl korrekt am Umrichter ankommt, wenn die SPS diesen ausgibt. Dazu kannst Du die Steuerwörter im Motion Studio online betrachten.
Mehr fällt mir sonst erstmal auch nicht ein.

Zur Info:
Der Offset gibt ja nur an, welche Istposition die Achse übernehmen soll, wenn die Referenzfahrt beendet wurde. Das ist der Fall, wenn der Endschalter erreicht, und mit der Kriechgeschwindigkeit wieder freigefahren wurde.

10.000 Ink für 3cm finde ich nicht so ideal. Du solltest Dir überlegen das Geberverhältnis so einzustellen, dass man es einfacher umrechnen kann. Z.B. 10.000 Ink = 1cm.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (11 Juni 2011)

Kann es den sein das du mit deinen Referenzpunkt, im Bereich der Software-
Endschalter liegst. Das heisst Referenz "0" und SWE auf "10". Was gibt der
Umrichter den an Meldungen raus wenn er auf dem Referenzpunkt steht und
nicht mehr fährt.


----------



## sk1rie (11 Juni 2011)

Folgende Dinge habe ich jetzt herausgefunden, nachdem ich mit etwas intensiver mit der sache Beschäftigt habe:

Nicht alle FU haben die Technologie-Option. Der, an dem ich gerade sitze, hat sie zum Beispiel nicht.
Parameter 610 (Binäreingang DI10) ist auf "Referenzfahrt Start gestellt".

Jetzt ist die Frage, erstmal grundsätzlich, Wenn die Referenzfahrt gestartet ist und fertig ist, dann sollte das Bit "Referenzfahrt ok" auf 1 gehen und die Fahrt das Bit "Referenzfahrt Start" in der SPS wieder zurückgesetzt werden, richtig?

Weitere Frage: muss man ein IPOS-Programm in den FU spielen, damit die Referenzfahrt funktioniert?
Denn das ist nicht vorhanden.

Im übrigen zeigt die 7-Segment-Anzeige beim Starten der Referenzfahrt "A" an. Das bedeutet Technologie-Option. Aber wie kann das sein? Ich bin der Meinung, dass dieser FU keine Technologie-Option besitzt ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (11 Juni 2011)

um erkennen zu können ob die Technologieoption auf dem Gerät vom Werk
aus Freigeschaltet ist müsstes du auf auf das Typenschild schauen, die
letzten Buchstaben müssten 'OT' sein für Technologieausführung.

Wenn nicht, hat dein Gerät Sie nicht und du kannst keine Busposi ausführen,
du kannst Sie aber nachrüsten, dazu rufst du bei dein SEW Vertriebler deines
Vertrauens an, mit ihn kannst du diese Option freischalten, aber bitte nicht
vergessen das Geld für diese Option an SEW zu überweisen.


----------



## sk1rie (11 Juni 2011)

Nach einem sehr ausführlichen Gespräch heute mit dem Support scheint mein Problem noch viel größer.
Ich hab das S7-Programm von einer anderen Firma bekommen. Der Auftrag lautet, die exakt baugleiche Anlage in Betrieb zu nehmen mit dem vorhandenen Programm.
Nun hat mir der Support mitgeteilt, dass ich dazu auch ein IPOS-Programm im FU brauch, welches mir dann die Daten liefert und bestimmte Aktionen ausführt. Selbstverständlich liegt mir das nicht vor. Daher geht auch die Referenzfahrt nicht. Super, was?

Hat jemand nen Vorschlag dazu, wie ich mir den Compiler oder Assembler am schnellsten selbst bei bringe? Gibt es da noch mehr außer die von SEW gelieferte Dokumentation?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (11 Juni 2011)

Las dir die 'OT' Funktion freischalten, das machen die von SEW, das geht alles
per Telefon, haben wir auch schon gemacht. Du musst natürlich diese Option
bezahlen, kostet etwa 100,--€, dafür kannst du das nicht selber schreiben. 
Wenn du das selber schreiben möchtest, bin ich sicher das du einen Monat min. zu tun hast.


----------



## sk1rie (12 Juni 2011)

Ja, der Supportmitarbeiter sagte mir auch, dass das die einfachste Lösung wäre. Dann könnte ich eine Applikation einspielen und hätte alles, was ich brauch. Aber ich bin da ein wenig Skeptisch, denn meine Vorgänger haben das auch ohne Technologie-Option gemacht. Es soll ja eigentlich eine baugleiche Anlage werden. 
Wer weiß, welche Löcher man aufreißt, wenn man jetzt was ändert. Das fängt ja schon mit der Belegung der Ein-/Ausgänge an. Ich weiß nicht, ob das so die beste Wahl ist.
Gibt es sonst noch Vorschläge?
Meinst Du eigentlich wirklich, dass man da einen Monat dazu brauch? Wenn ich das dem Kunden erzähle, dann macht der dicke Backen.


----------



## bike (12 Juni 2011)

sk1rie schrieb:


> Meinst Du eigentlich wirklich, dass man da einen Monat dazu brauch? Wenn ich das dem Kunden erzähle, dann macht der dicke Backen.



Würde ich auch 

Seit ihr der Hersteller der 1. Anlage?
Da ihr das PLC Programm habt, müsstet ihr dann auch das SEW Programm haben.



bike


----------



## Lipperlandstern (12 Juni 2011)

sk1rie schrieb:


> . Daher geht auch die Referenzfahrt nicht. Super, was?
> 
> Hat jemand nen Vorschlag dazu, wie ich mir den Compiler oder Assembler am schnellsten selbst bei bringe? Gibt es da noch mehr außer die von SEW gelieferte Dokumentation?


 
Interessant das die Referenzfahrt über MotionStudio trotzdem geht


----------



## rostiger Nagel (12 Juni 2011)

Also Sebastian, wenn du das Programm von deinen Kollegen hast, Spiel
es drauf und versuche es in Betrieb zu nehmen. Obwohl ich denke auch
das könnte wieder ein Problemm werden. 
Wenn du sicher bist das in den Programm deines Kollegen nichts anderes
gemacht wird, wie eine erweiterte Busposi, löse dich von den alten Zöpfen
deines Kollegen und nutze die OT Option von SEW, die Funktioniert, ist
Dokummentiert, es gibt fertige Bausteine von SEW für die S7 die leicht zu
durchschauen sind und der Service von SEW kann dir helfen, was bei der 
andren Sache unmöglich ist. Du tust dir und eurer Fa einen gefallen die
ganze Sache etwas Transparenter zu machen.


----------



## sk1rie (12 Juni 2011)

Ja, das Problem ist, dass die ursprüngliche Anlage von einer anderen Firma programmiert wurde. Kunde und ursprüngliche Firma sind sich nicht mehr ganz so grün - daher wird es schwer, an das IPOS-Programm heranzukommen.
Sie wollen es aber dennoch probieren und Dienstag haben wir dann die Antwort. Falls das nicht klappt, dann denke ich, muss er die Verzögerung einfach akzeptieren.
Ich sehe mich durchaus in der Lage, das S7-Programm anzupassen, oder auch ganz neu zu schreiben, aber das brauch eben auch seine Zeit.

Mein großer Vorteil ist ja, dass die Aufgabenstellung lautet, die Anlage mit vorhandenem Programm in Betrieb zu nehmen. Aber ich will ihn auch nicht hängen lassen.

Falls das Ergebnis am Dienstag negativ ausfällt, werde ich mich nochmal intensiv mit den SEW-Applikationen beschäftigen und dann sicher auch darauf zurückgreifen. Hab mich schonmal ein bissel reingelesen und das klingt wirklich gut, was dort steht.

Danke erstmal soweit für Eure Unterstützung.

Übrigens: die Referenzfahrt geht im Handbetrieb nur bei einem Antrieb. Beim zweiten hat das schon wieder nicht mehr geklappt. Warum das aber bei dem Ersten geht, weiß ich nicht. Der zweite meldet immer Fehler 39. Obwohl sonst alles ok ist.


----------



## Tigerente1974 (13 Juni 2011)

Vielleicht solltest Du Dir alle Informationen die Du hast noch einmal sortieren.
So wie es klingt, gab es ein Mißverständnis in dem Punkt, dass eine Achse im Motion-Studio referenziert und über die Busansteuerung nicht.
Es gibt also mindestens 2 Achsen.
Achse 1: Referenzfahrt geht auf jeden Fall im Motion-Studio.
Achse 2: Referenzfahrt geht nie, es kommt der Fehler 39.

Für mich stellt sich immer noch die Frage, ob wir jetzt von einem "Movitrac" oder einem "Movidrive" sprechen. Gibt es vielleicht sogar unterschiedliche Geräte in der Applikation?

Punkt 1: Ein Movidrive hat die IPOS-Funktion immer schon drin. Da braucht man keine Technologievariante.
Punkt 2: Ein Movitrac kann IPOS nur mit Technologiefunktion. Das ist erkennbar an dem Zusatz "OT" in der Artikelnummer. Achtung: Wenn jemand die Technoligiefunktion (wie Du ggf.) nun nachträglich freischalten lässt, fehlt das OT natürlich in der Bezeichung, obwohl der FU das kann.
Punkt 3: Die IPOS-Applikation kann aus dem Umrichter ausgelesen werden und man hat exakt alles, was projektiert und eingespielt wurde.

Erst wenn diese 3 Punkte geklärt sind, würde ich weitere Schritte vornehmen.
Danach kannst Du ggf. noch prüfen, warum der eine FU immer den Fehler 39 anzeigt.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (13 Juni 2011)

Tigerente1974 schrieb:


> Punkt 1: Ein Movidrive hat die IPOS-Funktion immer schon drin. Da braucht man keine Technologievariante.



Diese ausage ist falsch, bei den Movidrive muss die Technologie Variante
immer freigeschaltet werden, allerdings am besten schon ab Werk. Wenn 
du es also nicht mitbestellst, bekommst du die Dinger ohne "OT" Funktion. 
So kann Mann zb die SPS von SEW nutzen um damit zu Positonieren oder
Mann schreibt das IPOS Programm selber in 'C' und spart diese 100,--€.


----------



## Ralle (13 Juni 2011)

Ich fand das gar nicht so schwer, bevor SEW die Technologiefunktionen hatte, mußte man ja immer selbst ein IPOS-Programm schreiben. Das ging sogar mit Touchprobe war nicht so schwer zu handhaben. Wenn man einmal einen gewissen Standard erstellt hatte, konnte man den immer wieder verwenden. Aber zugegeben, inzwischen ziehe ich die Technologiefunktion dann auch vor, das geht in jedem Fall schneller bei der IBN.


----------



## Tigerente1974 (13 Juni 2011)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> Diese ausage ist falsch, bei den Movidrive muss die Technologie Variante
> immer freigeschaltet werden, allerdings am besten schon ab Werk. Wenn
> du es also nicht mitbestellst, bekommst du die Dinger ohne "OT" Funktion.
> So kann Mann zb die SPS von SEW nutzen um damit zu Positonieren oder
> Mann schreibt das IPOS Programm selber in 'C' und spart diese 100,--€.



Oh, das überrascht mich etwas. Mein letztes Projekt mit einem Movidrive liegt jetzt schon eine Weile zurück. Deswegen hatte ich auch bei SEW noch einmal nachgesehen:



> Mit den flexiblen und leistungsfähigen Antriebsumrichtern MOVIDRIVE® können sowohl synchrone    als auch asynchrone Servomotoren versorgt werden. Für die leichte    und schnelle Inbetriebnahme stehen die Software MOVITOOLS® und standardisierte    Steuerungsprogramme (Applikationsmodule) zur Verfügung. Mit der serienmäßig    integrierten Positionier- und Ablaufsteuerung IPOSplus® und einer Vielzahl von    optionalen Erweiterungsmöglichkeiten setzt MOVIDRIVE® Maßstäbe    in Bedienerfreundlichkeit und leistungsstarker Applikationsprogrammierung.



Bedeutet das denn nicht, dass der Movidrive IPOS von Hause aus mitbringt?


----------



## sk1rie (13 Juni 2011)

Also die Sache ist die:

Es handelt sich durch die Bank weg um Movidrive-Umrichter. Die unterstützen tatsächlich von Haus aus IPOS. Die Technologie-Option ermöglicht dann das Einspielen von Applikationen. So hat man mir das zumindest beim Support erklärt.

Aus den Umrichtern brauch ich nichts auslesen, da da garantiert auch nichts eingespielt ist. Die waren lediglich zur Funktionsprobe mal eingesichert.

Morgen wird sich das große Geheimnis lüften, was hier so Fakt ist. Da soll ich das Backup von den Umrichtern der vorherigen Anlage bekommen und dann werd ich ja sehen, von welcher Qualität das ist.
Blöd ist nur, dass derjenige, der das in meiner Vorgängerfirma programmiert hat, auch nicht mehr dort ist und die Doku war bisher eher mäßig bis schlecht. Also schauen wir einfach mal, ob ich morgen dicke Backen sehe 

Gibts eigentlich etwas, woran ich auf Anhieb am Quelltext erkennen kann, dass ich das richtige Programm habe? Oder etwas, worauf ich achten muss?

Übrigens, und falls es jemanden interessiert, es handelt sich insgesamt um 8 Antriebe, von denen 6 Stück solch ein Programm benötigen. Der Synchronlauf von zwei Antrieben wird glückerweise in der SPS geregelt. Die zwei ohne Programm laufen auch super 

Werd mich morgen nochmal dran machen, herauszufinden, warum bei dem einen die Referenzfahrt klappt, und bei dem anderen nicht. Das ist wirklich merkwürdig.

Eine Frage fällt mir dabei noch ein - wie muss der Referenznocken hardwaremäßig platziert werden, damit er richtig funktioniert? Irgendwo mitten auf der Strecke oder kann der auch am Rand nahe den Endschaltern platziert werden, um ihn gleichzeitig für die Schleichfahrt zu nutzen?
Der zweite Antrieb, bei dem die Referenzfahrt nicht funktioniert, sollte nämlich einen Referenznocken besitzen. Der Kunde meinte, dass bei der vorherigen Anlage die so platziert waren (jeweils links und rechts), wie ein Nocken für die Schleichfahrt.


----------



## Tigerente1974 (13 Juni 2011)

Im Prinzip ist die Lage des Referenznockens erstmal egal. Du gibst die Startrichtung für die Referenzschaltersuche vor. Die Achse kehrt dann um, wenn der Nocken bei Erreichen der HW-Endlage nicht gefunden wurde.
In der Regel platziere ich einen Referenznocken so, dass dieser aus allen Positionen gefahrenfrei angefahren werden kann. Das ist häufig am Ende einer Achse. Zu beachten wäre dann noch, ob der Nullimpuls des Gebers ausgewertet werden soll. Kommen der Nullimpuls und die Flanke des Referenznockens beinahe gleichzeitig, kann es passieren dass die Achse nicht auf den ersten Geberimpuls reagiert und noch eine Geberumdrehung weiterfährt.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (13 Juni 2011)

@Tigerente
Die IPOS Funktionalität ist auf jedem Umrichter drauf, aber diese stellt dir
doch nur die möglichkeit zu Verfügung ein Progranmm im Umrichter zu 
schreiben. Das hilft den Themenstarter aber nicht weiter, da er bestimmt nicht 
in der Lage ist, es ist nicht nur damit getan das Mann einen Regler erstellt, sondern
Mann muss auch die schnittstelle zur S7 definieren und das ganze in 'C'....
traust du dir das zu?
Das macht Mann mal nicht mal eben und schon garnicht für ein Auftrag mit
6 Umrichtern. Ich habe schon geschrieben das ein guter Mann sich damit, wenn
er alle Eventualitäten austesten will, sich gerne bis zu 1 Monat damit beschäftigen
kann. 

Wenn du die fertigen Technologiefunktionen von SEW, freischalten lässt sind das
für den Fall des Themenstarter 600,-€, für das Geld kann er in der Arbeitszeit 
nicht mal das Handbuch lesen und glaub mir er wird es öfter lesen müssen.

Ich bin der Auffassung das er sich schon schwer tun wird von den einen Umrichter,
der bereits ausgelieferten Anlagen ein Backup zu ziehen und auf die neuen 
wieder einzuspielen, noch schwieriger wird es für ihn diese Fremdsoftware 
Inbetrieb zu nehmen.


----------



## Blockmove (14 Juni 2011)

Lass dir doch von SEW einen Service-Techniker kommen. Vorher mit dem Vertrieb einen vernünftigen Preis aushandeln und gut is.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Tigerente1974 (14 Juni 2011)

@Helmut:

Ich habe wohl die Tragweite etwas unterschätzt. In den  bisherigen Posts war ja auch immer nur von Referenzfahrt die Rede. Ich  hab vor zwei Jahren mal ein 2-Achs-Portal mit Movidrives gemacht und  dabei alles über die IPOS-Funktion mit Buspositionierung erschlagen.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (14 Juni 2011)

ich habe mal ein IPOS Programm für die MQP's geschrieben um zu Positonieren, damit kann mann sich schon beschäftigen.
Hier mal nur der Code für die Zielregelung.


```
/*=============================================
   Zielregelung
   30.11.05  Helmut_von_der_Reparatur
   Eingabevariablen:
   TargetPos                Ziel in incr
   Reg_Speed                Geschwindigkeit in Anwendereinheit
   Ausgabe:
   Position_erreicht
   Lokale Variablen:
   Timer_1
   Reg_Differenz
   Reg_Divisor_Rampe
   Reg_Divisor_Rampe_min
   Reg_Divisor_Rampe_max
   Reg_Faktor_Rampe
   Reg_Lose_fahren
   Reg_Lose_gefahren
   Reg_Fenster              In Incrementen
   Verwendung
   Automatik Modus
   Funktionsweise
   Es wird wird die Differenz zwischen soll und Istposition ermittelt
   Dieser Wert ist die Geschwindigkeit, die nach oben durch die
   Feldbusgeschwindigkeit begrenzt wird. Damit sanft in das Ziel gefahren
   werden kann wird dieser Wert über einen Faktor und Divisor bewertet.
   Damit man nicht in das Ziel reinschleicht ist ein zweiter Divisor
   vorhanden (Divisor_min). Dieser wird kurz vor dem Ziel aktiv. Die Stoprampe ist
   keine Gerade.
   Die Stoprampe wird verschliffen
===============================================*/
Funktion_Zielregelung()
  {
  //-----  Ziel ohne Schleife  -----
  Reg_Schmier = TargetPos;
  //-----  Schleife ausrechnen  -----
  if(Reg_Lose_fahren && !Reg_Lose_gefahren)
    Reg_Schmier = TargetPos + (Reg_Lose* Faktor_Position / Divisor_Position);
  //-----  Schleife überfahren, Fahrt wiederholen  -----
  if(TargetPos > ActPos_Mot + Reg_Fenster)
    Reg_Lose_gefahren = 0;
  //-----  Differenz zwischen Soll und Ist ausrechnen  -----
  Reg_Differenz = Reg_Schmier - ActPos_Mot;
  if(Reg_Differenz < 0)
    Reg_Schmier = -Reg_Differenz;
    else
    Reg_Schmier = Reg_Differenz;
  //-----  Ziel-Regelung durchführen  -----
  Reg_Divisor_Rampe = Reg_Schmier / 5 + Reg_Divisor_Rampe_min;
  if(Reg_Divisor_Rampe > Reg_Divisor_Rampe_max)
    Reg_Divisor_Rampe = Reg_Divisor_Rampe_max;
  Reg_Schmier = Reg_Differenz * Reg_Faktor_Rampe / Reg_Divisor_Rampe;
  if(Reg_Differenz > 0 && Reg_Schmier < 0)
     Reg_Schmier = Reg_Speed;
  if(Reg_Differenz < 0 && Reg_Schmier > 0)
     Reg_Schmier = -Reg_Speed;
  if(Reg_Schmier > Reg_Speed)
     Reg_Schmier = Reg_Speed;
  if(Reg_Schmier < -Reg_Speed)
     Reg_Schmier = -Reg_Speed;
  if((Reg_Schmier > 0) && (Reg_Schmier < Reg_Mindestdrehzahl))
     Reg_Schmier = Reg_Mindestdrehzahl;
  if((Reg_Schmier < 0) && (Reg_Schmier > -Reg_Mindestdrehzahl))
     Reg_Schmier = -Reg_Mindestdrehzahl;
  //-----  Geschwindigkeit berechnen  -----
  Soll_Speed = Reg_Schmier * 0x4000 / 3000 * (Faktor_Speed / Divisor_Speed);
  //-----  Zieleinlauf durchführen  -----
  if(Reg_Differenz > Reg_Fenster || Reg_Differenz < -Reg_Fenster)
    Timer_1 = Verz_Ziel;
  if(Timer_1 == 0 && (Reg_Lose_gefahren || !Reg_Lose_fahren))
    Pos_erreicht_SET;
  if(Timer_1 == 0 && Reg_Lose_fahren)
    Reg_Lose_gefahren = 1;
  if(TargetPos == ActPos_Mot)
    Soll_Speed = 0;
  //-----  Geschwindigkeit herausgeben  -----
  mcd.PO2 = Soll_Speed;
  }
```


----------



## sk1rie (14 Juni 2011)

Danke für die rege Unterstützung. Aber das ist mir wirklich etwas zu hoch, diese IPOS-Programmierung.

Heute hab ich das Backup von der vorherigen Anlage erhalten und eingespielt und plötzlich funktionieren auch einige Dinge 

Allerdings hab ich irgendwie noch Probleme damit, dass die zurückgelegte Strecke (mit dem SCALE-FC im S7) falsch berechnet wird.

Ist es eigentlich möglich, die Inkremente im FU manuell zurückzusetzen? Momentan, in der Erprobungsphase eben, kommt schon noch das eine oder andere Mal eine Störung im FU und wenn ich die mittels Handbetrieb über das MotionStudio zurücksetze, dann werden mitten auf der Strecke die Inkremente genullt.
Momentan ist bei der einen Achse auch Referenzierung auf Nullimpuls eingestellt. Dann sollte Null doch wenigstens in der Nähe des Referenznockens liegen, oder?

Momentan sind meine Nocken so angeordnet:
...............######## Referenznocken
.....######### linker Endschalter

(die Rauten sollen die Nocken sein  )

Macht es da überhaupt Sinn, auf den Nullimpuls zu referenzieren?
Was muss ich mir da eigentlich genau drunter vorstellen? Die Hilfe ist da nicht besonders verständlich.


----------



## Tigerente1974 (14 Juni 2011)

Der Geber gibt 1x pro Umdrehung einen "Nullimpuls" aus. Damit kann man die höchstmögliche Genauigkeit des Systems erreichen. Nach Anfahren des Referenzschalters fährt die Achse noch weiter bis zum nächsten Nullimpuls des Gebers. Sofern die Achse die nötige Wiederholgenauigkeit erreicht, kannst Du auch auf den Nullimpuls verzichten. Je nach Übersetzung zur Mechanik und Anforderung an die Genauigkeit, reicht es in vielen Fällen ohne Nullimpuls zu referenzieren.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (14 Juni 2011)

Jetzt so aus dem Kopf, weil ich liege schon
im Bett. Du kannst mit dem IPOS Editor auf jede
Variabel zugreifen. Die Aktuelle Position war die
Adresse H511 (ohne Gewähr). Diesen Wert
kannst du einfach überschreiben.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (14 Juni 2011)

Tigerente1974 schrieb:


> Der Geber gibt 1x pro Umdrehung einen "Nullimpuls" aus. Damit kann man die höchstmögliche Genauigkeit des Systems erreichen. Nach Anfahren des Referenzschalters fährt die Achse noch weiter bis zum nächsten Nullimpuls des Gebers. Sofern die Achse die nötige Wiederholgenauigkeit erreicht, kannst Du auch auf den Nullimpuls verzichten. Je nach Übersetzung zur Mechanik und Anforderung an die Genauigkeit, reicht es in vielen Fällen ohne Nullimpuls zu referenzieren.



Das mit den einmal pro Umdrehung kommt
auf dem Geber drauf an, es gibt auch Geber
die mehre Nullmarken pro Umdrehung haben.


----------



## Tigerente1974 (15 Juni 2011)

Und schon wieder was gelernt... Hab ich noch keinen Geber gehabt, der mehr als 1 Nullimpuls hatte. Sehe da aber auch nicht unbedingt einen Sinn 
Zumal das Problem der Referenzschalterdistanz dann noch aufwendiger zu lösen sein dürfte...


----------



## Tigerente1974 (15 Juni 2011)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> ich habe mal ein IPOS Programm für die MQP's geschrieben um zu Positonieren, damit kann mann sich schon beschäftigen.
> Hier mal nur der Code für die Zielregelung.



Das hat mir irgendwie keine Ruhe gelassen... und ich habe jetzt noch einmal nachgesehen. Ich bin wohl über den Begriff IPOS gestolpert, weil die Buspositionierung mit der Technologiefunktion über IPOS läuft. Der Movidrive in meinem war *mit OT* bestellt. Tut mir Leid, wenn ich etwas Verwirrung gestiftet habe.


----------



## sk1rie (19 Juni 2011)

So liebe Leute,

ich wollte Euch mal auf den aktuellen Stand bringen:

Am Dienstag haben wir Backup von der vorherigen Anlage bekommen. Habs mir genau angeschaut und es war ein IPOS-Programm mit dem Compiler geschrieben. Assembler pur und absolut unverständlich. Aber es läuft 

Nachdem die Anlage nun vom prinzip her läuft, habe ich bei genauerem Hinschauen feststellen müssen, dass die Positionierung sehr ungenau ist.

Vorher waren die Toleranzen so +/- 1mm, ich muss aber überall mit 2mm arbeiten. Die Anlage ist jetzt zwar auch ein Stück größer, und eigentlich ist das auch kein Problem, aber dennoch wundert mich das sehr.

Das welchem Regler muss ich denn schrauben, damit die FU genauer positionieren?
Stellenweise liege ich auch mal 10mm daneben ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (19 Juni 2011)

Um helfen zu können, solltest du das IPOS Programm hochladen.


----------



## sk1rie (19 Juni 2011)

Das wollte ich jetzt eigentlich nicht unbedingt machen. Ich glaube kaum, dass unser Auftraggeber davon begeistert wäre.

Gibts es keine allgemeinen Parameter, die man vorher noch checken könnte? Das Hochladen des Programmes würde ich als letzte wahl sehen, wenn das in Ordnung für Dich ist.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (19 Juni 2011)

Die allgemeinen Parameter werden für die Standard Buspositonierung
verwendet, diese greifen natürlich nicht bei einen selbsgeschriebenen
IPOS Programm. Ich sehe kaum Chancen das du das *sauber* ans
laufen bekommst, ich wünsche ir aber viel Erfolg.


----------



## bike (19 Juni 2011)

sk1rie schrieb:


> Vorher waren die Toleranzen so +/- 1mm, ich muss aber überall mit 2mm arbeiten. Die Anlage ist jetzt zwar auch ein Stück größer, und eigentlich ist das auch kein Problem, aber dennoch wundert mich das sehr.
> 
> Das welchem Regler muss ich denn schrauben, damit die FU genauer positionieren?
> Stellenweise liege ich auch mal 10mm daneben ...



Jetzt zeigt sich, abschreiben ist nicht die Lösung.
Du hast uns geschrieben, es ist die selbe Anlage.
Scheinbar nicht.

Du hast eigentlich wenig Alternativen.
Entweder IPOS selber neu und besser schreiben oder Technologie dazukaufen, in der Hoffnung, dass du so genau deine Funktion beschreiben kannst und der nette Herrn von SEW dir die richtigen Informationen geben kann, damit du richtig referenzierst und positionierst.


bike


----------

